# KDM, nie restartuje i nie wyłącza.

## no4b

Od dłuższego czasu mam na swoim stacjonarnym jak i na laptopie problem z KDM. Otóż kliknięcie na reboot albo shutdown powoduje jedynie wyjście z X, pojawia się konsola, można się zalogować. Przy kliknięciu na wyloguj efekt jest ten sam zamiast ponownego pojawienia się możliwości logowania w KDM. Jak to naprawić?

----------

## lsdudi

masz włączona obsługe consolekit? i działającego demona?

----------

## no4b

Nie. Czy to jest problem?

----------

## no4b

Doinstalowanie i dodanie do startu consolekit oraz skompilowanie z USE="consolekit" pambase, hal i kdm nie pomogło.

----------

## Zwierzak

A policykit + policykit-kde i przestawienie odpowiednich opcji?

----------

## dziadu

A sprawdziłeś logi KDM? Może wypluwa jakieś warningi albo coś? A logi Xorg-a? A co z ustawieniami KDM? Nie zmieniałeś czegoś po drodze?

----------

## no4b

Policykit w ogóle nie mam i nie chcę mieć.

KDM w logach, po wylogowaniu wypisuje backtrace, zatem coś się wywraca:

```
The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:                                                                                                            

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols                                                                                 

>                   Ignoring extra symbols                                                                                                                  

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server                                                                                                           

pam_mount(mount.c:64): Errors from underlying mount program:                                                                                                

pam_mount(mount.c:68): Command successful.                                                                                                                  

*** glibc detected *** -:0: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x0000000001337860 ***                                                                       

======= Backtrace: =========                                                                                                                                

/lib/libc.so.6(+0x73c45)[0x7f9518ba2c45]                                                                                                                    

/lib/libc.so.6(cfree+0x6f)[0x7f9518ba78ef]                                                                                                                  

/lib/libpam.so.0(+0x233c)[0x7f95196e533c]                                                                                                                   

/lib/libpam.so.0(pam_end+0x22)[0x7f95196e5f22]                                                                                                              

-:0(clientExited+0x34)[0x40ae84]                                                                                                                            

-:0(manageSession+0x53b)[0x418d6b]                                                                                                                          

-:0(startDisplayP2+0xfd)[0x40f71d]                                                                                                                          

-:0[0x410cd6]                                                                                                                                               

-:0(main+0x41f)[0x4117ff]                                                                                                                                   

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xfd)[0x7f9518b4dabd]                                                                                                      

-:0[0x408939]                                                                                                                                               

======= Memory map: ========                                                                                                                                

00400000-00428000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 5432756                            /usr/bin/kdm                                                                       

00627000-00628000 r--p 00027000 08:05 5432756                            /usr/bin/kdm                                                                       

00628000-00629000 rw-p 00028000 08:05 5432756                            /usr/bin/kdm                                                                       

00629000-0062a000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                                                                                                     

0130a000-0134c000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                  [heap]                                                                             

7f9510000000-7f9510021000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                                                                                             

7f9510021000-7f9514000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0                                                                                                             

7f951543a000-7f951544f000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 5022007                    /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1                                                               

7f951544f000-7f951564f000 ---p 00015000 08:05 5022007                    /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1                                                               

7f951564f000-7f9515650000 r--p 00015000 08:05 5022007                    /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1                                                               

7f9515650000-7f9515651000 rw-p 00016000 08:05 5022007                    /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1                                                               

7f9515651000-7f9515655000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 4360205                    /lib64/security/pam_limits.so                                                      

7f9515655000-7f9515854000 ---p 00004000 08:05 4360205                    /lib64/security/pam_limits.so                                                      

7f9515854000-7f9515855000 r--p 00003000 08:05 4360205                    /lib64/security/pam_limits.so                                                      

7f9515855000-7f9515856000 rw-p 00004000 08:05 4360205                    /lib64/security/pam_limits.so                                                      

7f9515856000-7f951585e000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 4789825                    /lib64/libcrack.so.2.8.1                                                           

7f951585e000-7f9515a5e000 ---p 00008000 08:05 4789825                    /lib64/libcrack.so.2.8.1                                                           

7f9515a5e000-7f9515a5f000 r--p 00008000 08:05 4789825                    /lib64/libcrack.so.2.8.1                                                           

7f9515a5f000-7f9515a60000 rw-p 00009000 08:05 4789825                    /lib64/libcrack.so.2.8.1                                                           

7f9515a60000-7f9515a63000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                                                                                             

7f9515a63000-7f9515a66000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 4360141                    /lib64/security/pam_cracklib.so                                                    

7f9515a66000-7f9515c65000 ---p 00003000 08:05 4360141                    /lib64/security/pam_cracklib.so                                                    

7f9515c65000-7f9515c66000 r--p 00002000 08:05 4360141                    /lib64/security/pam_cracklib.so                                                    

7f9515c66000-7f9515c67000 rw-p 00003000 08:05 4360141                    /lib64/security/pam_cracklib.so                                                    

7f9515c67000-7f9515c68000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 4360149                    /lib64/security/pam_deny.so                                                        

7f9515c68000-7f9515e67000 ---p 00001000 08:05 4360149                    /lib64/security/pam_deny.so                                                        

7f9515e67000-7f9515e68000 r--p 00000000 08:05 4360149                    /lib64/security/pam_deny.so                                                        

7f9515e68000-7f9515e69000 rw-p 00001000 08:05 4360149                    /lib64/security/pam_deny.so                                                        

7f9515e69000-7f9515e72000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 5594755                    /lib64/libcrypt-2.11.so                                                            

7f9515e72000-7f9516071000 ---p 00009000 08:05 5594755                    /lib64/libcrypt-2.11.so                                                            

7f9516071000-7f9516073000 rw-p 00008000 08:05 5594755                    /lib64/libcrypt-2.11.so                                                            

7f9516073000-7f95160a1000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                                                                                             

7f95160a1000-7f95160ad000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 4360428                    /lib64/security/pam_unix.so                                                        

7f95160ad000-7f95162ad000 ---p 0000c000 08:05 4360428                    /lib64/security/pam_unix.so                                                        

7f95162ad000-7f95162ae000 r--p 0000c000 08:05 4360428                    /lib64/security/pam_unix.so                                                        

7f95162ae000-7f95162af000 rw-p 0000d000 08:05 4360428                    /lib64/security/pam_unix.so                                                        

7f95162af000-7f95162bb000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                                                                                             

7f95162bb000-7f951633c000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 5594733                    /lib64/libm-2.11.so                                                                

7f951633c000-7f951653b000 ---p 00081000 08:05 5594733                    /lib64/libm-2.11.so                                                                

7f951653b000-7f951653d000 rw-p 00080000 08:05 5594733                    /lib64/libm-2.11.so                                                                

7f951653d000-7f9516554000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 6339                       /lib64/libz.so.1.2.3                                                               

7f9516554000-7f9516753000 ---p 00017000 08:05 6339                       /lib64/libz.so.1.2.3                                                               

7f9516753000-7f9516754000 r--p 00016000 08:05 6339                       /lib64/libz.so.1.2.3                                                               

7f9516754000-7f9516755000 rw-p 00017000 08:05 6339                       /lib64/libz.so.1.2.3                                                               

7f9516755000-7f95168d0000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 5243717                    /usr/lib64/libxml2.so.2.7.4                                                        

7f95168d0000-7f9516acf000 ---p 0017b000 08:05 5243717                    /usr/lib64/libxml2.so.2.7.4                                                        

7f9516acf000-7f9516ad7000 r--p 0017a000 08:05 5243717                    /usr/lib64/libxml2.so.2.7.4                                                        

7f9516ad7000-7f9516ad9000 rw-p 00182000 08:05 5243717                    /usr/lib64/libxml2.so.2.7.4                                                        

7f9516ad9000-7f9516ada000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                                                                                             

7f9516ada000-7f9516c4b000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 5547358                    /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.0.9.8                                                      

7f9516c4b000-7f9516e4a000 ---p 00171000 08:05 5547358                    /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.0.9.8                                                      

7f9516e4a000-7f9516e58000 r--p 00170000 08:05 5547358                    /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.0.9.8                                                      

7f9516e58000-7f9516e70000 rw-p 0017e000 08:05 5547358                    /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.0.9.8                                                      

7f9516e70000-7f9516e74000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                                                                                             

7f9516e74000-7f9516e82000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 5261938                    /usr/lib64/libHX.so.22.0.2                                                         

7f9516e82000-7f9517081000 ---p 0000e000 08:05 5261938                    /usr/lib64/libHX.so.22.0.2                                                         

7f9517081000-7f9517082000 r--p 0000d000 08:05 5261938                    /usr/lib64/libHX.so.22.0.2                                                         

7f9517082000-7f9517083000 rw-p 0000e000 08:05 5261938                    /usr/lib64/libHX.so.22.0.2                                                         

7f9517083000-7f9517093000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 4009580                    /lib64/security/pam_mount.so                                                       

7f9517093000-7f9517292000 ---p 00010000 08:05 4009580                    /lib64/security/pam_mount.so                                                       

7f9517292000-7f9517293000 r--p 0000f000 08:05 4009580                    /lib64/security/pam_mount.so                                                       

7f9517293000-7f9517294000 rw-p 00010000 08:05 4009580                    /lib64/security/pam_mount.so                                                       

7f9517294000-7f9517297000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 4360161                    /lib64/security/pam_env.so                                                         

7f9517297000-7f9517496000 ---p 00003000 08:05 4360161                    /lib64/security/pam_env.so                                                         

7f9517496000-7f9517497000 r--p 00002000 08:05 4360161                    /lib64/security/pam_env.so                                                         

7f9517497000-7f9517498000 rw-p 00003000 08:05 4360161                    /lib64/security/pam_env.so                                                         

7f9517498000-7f9517499000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 4360356                    /lib64/security/pam_nologin.so                                                     

7f9517499000-7f9517699000 ---p 00001000 08:05 4360356                    /lib64/security/pam_nologin.so                                                     

7f9517699000-7f951769a000 r--p 00001000 08:05 4360356                    /lib64/security/pam_nologin.so                                                     

7f951769a000-7f951769b000 rw-p 00002000 08:05 4360356                    /lib64/security/pam_nologin.so                                                     

7f951769b000-7f95176a6000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 5594263                    /lib64/libnss_files-2.11.so                                                        

7f95176a6000-7f95178a5000 ---p 0000b000 08:05 5594263                    /lib64/libnss_files-2.11.so                                                        

7f95178a5000-7f95178a7000 rw-p 0000a000 08:05 5594263                    /lib64/libnss_files-2.11.so                                                        

7f95178a7000-7f95178b1000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 5595082                    /lib64/libnss_nis-2.11.so                                                          

7f95178b1000-7f9517ab0000 ---p 0000a000 08:05 5595082                    /lib64/libnss_nis-2.11.so                                                          

7f9517ab0000-7f9517ab2000 rw-p 00009000 08:05 5595082                    /lib64/libnss_nis-2.11.so                                                          

7f9517ab2000-7f9517ac8000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 5594611                    /lib64/libnsl-2.11.so                                                              

7f9517ac8000-7f9517cc7000 ---p 00016000 08:05 5594611                    /lib64/libnsl-2.11.so                                                              

7f9517cc7000-7f9517cc9000 rw-p 00015000 08:05 5594611                    /lib64/libnsl-2.11.so                                                              

7f9517cc9000-7f9517ccb000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                                                                                             

7f9517ccb000-7f9517cd2000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 5593505                    /lib64/libnss_compat-2.11.so                                                       

7f9517cd2000-7f9517ed1000 ---p 00007000 08:05 5593505                    /lib64/libnss_compat-2.11.so                                                       

7f9517ed1000-7f9517ed3000 rw-p 00006000 08:05 5593505                    /lib64/libnss_compat-2.11.so                                                       

7f9517ed3000-7f9517ed9000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 3696414                    /usr/lib64/libXfixes.so.3.1.0                                                      

7f9517ed9000-7f95180d8000 ---p 00006000 08:05 3696414                    /usr/lib64/libXfixes.so.3.1.0                                                      

7f95180d8000-7f95180d9000 r--p 00005000 08:05 3696414                    /usr/lib64/libXfixes.so.3.1.0                                                      

7f95180d9000-7f95180da000 rw-p 00006000 08:05 3696414                    /usr/lib64/libXfixes.so.3.1.0                                                      

7f95180da000-7f95180e4000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 4591669                    /usr/lib64/libXrender.so.1.3.0                                                     

7f95180e4000-7f95182e3000 ---p 0000a000 08:05 4591669                    /usr/lib64/libXrender.so.1.3.0                                                     

7f95182e3000-7f95182e4000 r--p 00009000 08:05 4591669                    /usr/lib64/libXrender.so.1.3.0                                                     

7f95182e4000-7f95182e5000 rw-p 0000a000 08:05 4591669                    /usr/lib64/libXrender.so.1.3.0                                                     

7f95182e5000-7f95182ef000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 690093                     /usr/lib64/libXcursor.so.1.0.2                                                     

7f95182ef000-7f95184ee000 ---p 0000a000 08:05 690093                     /usr/lib64/libXcursor.so.1.0.2                                                     

7f95184ee000-7f95184ef000 r--p 00009000 08:05 690093                     /usr/lib64/libXcursor.so.1.0.2                                                     

7f95184ef000-7f95184f0000 rw-p 0000a000 08:05 690093                     /usr/lib64/libXcursor.so.1.0.2                                                     

7f95184f0000-7f95184f7000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 5594828                    /lib64/librt-2.11.so                                                               

7f95184f7000-7f95186f6000 ---p 00007000 08:05 5594828                    /lib64/librt-2.11.so                                                               

7f95186f6000-7f95186f8000 rw-p 00006000 08:05 5594828                    /lib64/librt-2.11.so                                                               

7f95186f8000-7f951870e000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 5594739                    /lib64/libpthread-2.11.so                                                          

7f951870e000-7f951890d000 ---p 00016000 08:05 5594739                    /lib64/libpthread-2.11.so                                                          

7f951890d000-7f951890e000 r--p 00015000 08:05 5594739                    /lib64/libpthread-2.11.so                                                          

7f951890e000-7f951890f000 rw-p 00016000 08:05 5594739                    /lib64/libpthread-2.11.so                                                          

7f951890f000-7f9518913000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                                                                                             

7f9518913000-7f951892e000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 5231393                    /usr/lib64/libxcb.so.1.1.0                                                         

7f951892e000-7f9518b2d000 ---p 0001b000 08:05 5231393                    /usr/lib64/libxcb.so.1.1.0                                                         

7f9518b2d000-7f9518b2e000 r--p 0001a000 08:05 5231393                    /usr/lib64/libxcb.so.1.1.0                                                         

7f9518b2e000-7f9518b2f000 rw-p 0001b000 08:05 5231393                    /usr/lib64/libxcb.so.1.1.0                                                         

7f9518b2f000-7f9518c8a000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 5594832                    /lib64/libc-2.11.so                                                                

7f9518c8a000-7f9518e8a000 ---p 0015b000 08:05 5594832                    /lib64/libc-2.11.so                                                                

7f9518e8a000-7f9518e8f000 rw-p 0015b000 08:05 5594832                    /lib64/libc-2.11.so                                                                

7f9518e8f000-7f9518e94000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                                                                                             

7f9518e94000-7f9518e96000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 5594746                    /lib64/libutil-2.11.so                                                             

7f9518e96000-7f9519095000 ---p 00002000 08:05 5594746                    /lib64/libutil-2.11.so                                                             

7f9519095000-7f9519097000 rw-p 00001000 08:05 5594746                    /lib64/libutil-2.11.so                                                             

7f9519097000-7f95190da000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 5328617                    /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3.5.0                                                      

7f95190da000-7f95192d9000 ---p 00043000 08:05 5328617                    /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3.5.0                                                      

7f95192d9000-7f95192da000 r--p 00042000 08:05 5328617                    /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3.5.0                                                      

7f95192da000-7f95192db000 rw-p 00043000 08:05 5328617                    /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3.5.0                                                      

7f95192db000-7f95192de000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 5532677                    /usr/lib64/libck-connector.so.0.0.0                                                

7f95192de000-7f95194dd000 ---p 00003000 08:05 5532677                    /usr/lib64/libck-connector.so.0.0.0                                                

7f95194dd000-7f95194de000 r--p 00002000 08:05 5532677                    /usr/lib64/libck-connector.so.0.0.0                                                

7f95194de000-7f95194df000 rw-p 00003000 08:05 5532677                    /usr/lib64/libck-connector.so.0.0.0

7f95194df000-7f95194e1000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 5594616                    /lib64/libdl-2.11.so

7f95194e1000-7f95196e1000 ---p 00002000 08:05 5594616                    /lib64/libdl-2.11.so

7f95196e1000-7f95196e3000 rw-p 00002000 08:05 5594616                    /lib64/libdl-2.11.so

7f95196e3000-7f95196f0000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 4360110                    /lib64/libpam.so.0.82.1

7f95196f0000-7f95198ef000 ---p 0000d000 08:05 4360110                    /lib64/libpam.so.0.82.1

7f95198ef000-7f95198f0000 r--p 0000c000 08:05 4360110                    /lib64/libpam.so.0.82.1

7f95198f0000-7f95198f1000 rw-p 0000d000 08:05 4360110                    /lib64/libpam.so.0.82.1

7f95198f1000-7f95198f7000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 4592307                    /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

7f95198f7000-7f9519af6000 ---p 00006000 08:05 4592307                    /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

7f9519af6000-7f9519af7000 r--p 00005000 08:05 4592307                    /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

7f9519af7000-7f9519af8000 rw-p 00006000 08:05 4592307                    /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0

7f9519af8000-7f9519afa000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 5072703                    /usr/lib64/libXau.so.6.0.0

7f9519afa000-7f9519cf9000 ---p 00002000 08:05 5072703                    /usr/lib64/libXau.so.6.0.0

7f9519cf9000-7f9519cfa000 r--p 00001000 08:05 5072703                    /usr/lib64/libXau.so.6.0.0

7f9519cfa000-7f9519cfb000 rw-p 00002000 08:05 5072703                    /usr/lib64/libXau.so.6.0.0

7f9519cfb000-7f9519e49000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 5437047                    /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6.3.0

7f9519e49000-7f951a049000 ---p 0014e000 08:05 5437047                    /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6.3.0

7f951a049000-7f951a04a000 r--p 0014e000 08:05 5437047                    /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6.3.0

7f951a04a000-7f951a04f000 rw-p 0014f000 08:05 5437047                    /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6.3.0

7f951a04f000-7f951a06c000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 5595047                    /lib64/ld-2.11.so

7f951a247000-7f951a24d000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

7f951a269000-7f951a26c000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

7f951a26c000-7f951a26d000 r--p 0001d000 08:05 5595047                    /lib64/ld-2.11.so

7f951a26d000-7f951a26e000 rw-p 0001e000 08:05 5595047                    /lib64/ld-2.11.so

7f951a26e000-7f951a26f000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0

7fff0cf21000-7fff0cf36000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                          [stack]

7fff0cf56000-7fff0cf57000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0                          [vdso]

ffffffffff600000-ffffffffff601000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0                  [vsyscall]
```

Jakiś pomysł w czym szukać winy?

----------

## dziadu

Spróbuj od przeinstalowania sys-libs/pam oraz kde-base/kdebase-pam a na końcu dla pewności jeszcze raz kde-base/kdm

Jak to nie pomoże to będziemy myśleć dalej.

----------

## no4b

Niestety nie pomogło:

```
*** glibc detected *** -:0: double free or corruption (!prev): 0x0000000001cb5ad0 *** 

======= Backtrace: =========                                                          

/lib/libc.so.6(+0x6c7de)[0x7f843b91b7de]                                              

/lib/libc.so.6(cfree+0x6c)[0x7f843b91f636]                                            

/lib/libpam.so.0(+0x274c)[0x7f843c43e74c]                                             

/lib/libpam.so.0(pam_end+0x22)[0x7f843c43f222]                                        

-:0(clientExited+0x34)[0x40ae74]                                                      

-:0(manageSession+0x53b)[0x418d5b]                                                    

-:0(startDisplayP2+0xfd)[0x40f70d]                                                    

-:0[0x410cc6]                                                                         

-:0(main+0x41f)[0x4117ef]                                                             

/lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xec)[0x7f843b8cda5c]                                

-:0[0x408949]                                                                         

======= Memory map: ========                                                          

00400000-00428000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 434561                             /usr/bin/kdm 

00627000-00629000 rw-p 00027000 08:05 434561                             /usr/bin/kdm 

00629000-0062a000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                               

01c89000-01ccb000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                  [heap]       

7f8434000000-7f8434021000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                       

7f8434021000-7f8438000000 ---p 00000000 00:00 0                                       

7f84381d7000-7f84381ec000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 427951                     /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

7f84381ec000-7f84383eb000 ---p 00015000 08:05 427951                     /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

7f84383eb000-7f84383ec000 r--p 00014000 08:05 427951                     /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

7f84383ec000-7f84383ed000 rw-p 00015000 08:05 427951                     /lib64/libgcc_s.so.1

7f84383ed000-7f84383f0000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 474970                     /lib64/security/pam_limits.so

7f84383f0000-7f84385ef000 ---p 00003000 08:05 474970                     /lib64/security/pam_limits.so

7f84385ef000-7f84385f0000 r--p 00002000 08:05 474970                     /lib64/security/pam_limits.so

7f84385f0000-7f84385f1000 rw-p 00003000 08:05 474970                     /lib64/security/pam_limits.so

7f84385f1000-7f84385f9000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 395397                     /lib64/libcrack.so.2.8.1     

7f84385f9000-7f84387f9000 ---p 00008000 08:05 395397                     /lib64/libcrack.so.2.8.1     

7f84387f9000-7f84387fa000 r--p 00008000 08:05 395397                     /lib64/libcrack.so.2.8.1     

7f84387fa000-7f84387fb000 rw-p 00009000 08:05 395397                     /lib64/libcrack.so.2.8.1     

7f84387fb000-7f84387fe000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                                       

7f84387fe000-7f8438801000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 474958                     /lib64/security/pam_cracklib.so

7f8438801000-7f8438a00000 ---p 00003000 08:05 474958                     /lib64/security/pam_cracklib.so

7f8438a00000-7f8438a01000 r--p 00002000 08:05 474958                     /lib64/security/pam_cracklib.so

7f8438a01000-7f8438a02000 rw-p 00003000 08:05 474958                     /lib64/security/pam_cracklib.so

7f8438a02000-7f8438a03000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 472532                     /lib64/security/pam_deny.so    

7f8438a03000-7f8438c02000 ---p 00001000 08:05 472532                     /lib64/security/pam_deny.so    

7f8438c02000-7f8438c03000 r--p 00000000 08:05 472532                     /lib64/security/pam_deny.so    

7f8438c03000-7f8438c04000 rw-p 00001000 08:05 472532                     /lib64/security/pam_deny.so    

7f8438c04000-7f8438c0c000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 478988                     /lib64/libcrypt-2.11.so        

7f8438c0c000-7f8438e0b000 ---p 00008000 08:05 478988                     /lib64/libcrypt-2.11.so        

7f8438e0b000-7f8438e0c000 r--p 00007000 08:05 478988                     /lib64/libcrypt-2.11.so        

7f8438e0c000-7f8438e0d000 rw-p 00008000 08:05 478988                     /lib64/libcrypt-2.11.so        

7f8438e0d000-7f8438e3b000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                                         

7f8438e3b000-7f8438e46000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 474933                     /lib64/security/pam_unix.so    

7f8438e46000-7f8439046000 ---p 0000b000 08:05 474933                     /lib64/security/pam_unix.so    

7f8439046000-7f8439047000 r--p 0000b000 08:05 474933                     /lib64/security/pam_unix.so    

7f8439047000-7f8439048000 rw-p 0000c000 08:05 474933                     /lib64/security/pam_unix.so    

7f8439048000-7f8439054000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                                         

7f8439054000-7f84390d2000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 478943                     /lib64/libm-2.11.so            

7f84390d2000-7f84392d1000 ---p 0007e000 08:05 478943                     /lib64/libm-2.11.so            

7f84392d1000-7f84392d2000 r--p 0007d000 08:05 478943                     /lib64/libm-2.11.so            

7f84392d2000-7f84392d3000 rw-p 0007e000 08:05 478943                     /lib64/libm-2.11.so            

7f84392d3000-7f84392e8000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 183315                     /lib64/libz.so.1.2.3           

7f84392e8000-7f84394e7000 ---p 00015000 08:05 183315                     /lib64/libz.so.1.2.3           

7f84394e7000-7f84394e8000 r--p 00014000 08:05 183315                     /lib64/libz.so.1.2.3           

7f84394e8000-7f84394e9000 rw-p 00015000 08:05 183315                     /lib64/libz.so.1.2.3           

7f84394e9000-7f8439653000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 372907                     /usr/lib64/libxml2.so.2.7.4    

7f8439653000-7f8439852000 ---p 0016a000 08:05 372907                     /usr/lib64/libxml2.so.2.7.4    

7f8439852000-7f843985a000 r--p 00169000 08:05 372907                     /usr/lib64/libxml2.so.2.7.4    

7f843985a000-7f843985c000 rw-p 00171000 08:05 372907                     /usr/lib64/libxml2.so.2.7.4    

7f843985c000-7f843985d000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                                         

7f843985d000-7f84399d0000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 494866                     /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.0.9.8  

7f84399d0000-7f8439bd0000 ---p 00173000 08:05 494866                     /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.0.9.8  

7f8439bd0000-7f8439bde000 r--p 00173000 08:05 494866                     /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.0.9.8  

7f8439bde000-7f8439bf6000 rw-p 00181000 08:05 494866                     /usr/lib64/libcrypto.so.0.9.8  

7f8439bf6000-7f8439bfa000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                                         

7f8439bfa000-7f8439c07000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 364762                     /usr/lib64/libHX.so.22.0.2     

7f8439c07000-7f8439e07000 ---p 0000d000 08:05 364762                     /usr/lib64/libHX.so.22.0.2     

7f8439e07000-7f8439e08000 r--p 0000d000 08:05 364762                     /usr/lib64/libHX.so.22.0.2     

7f8439e08000-7f8439e09000 rw-p 0000e000 08:05 364762                     /usr/lib64/libHX.so.22.0.2     

7f8439e09000-7f8439e19000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 366790                     /lib64/security/pam_mount.so   

7f8439e19000-7f843a019000 ---p 00010000 08:05 366790                     /lib64/security/pam_mount.so   

7f843a019000-7f843a01a000 r--p 00010000 08:05 366790                     /lib64/security/pam_mount.so   

7f843a01a000-7f843a01b000 rw-p 00011000 08:05 366790                     /lib64/security/pam_mount.so   

7f843a01b000-7f843a01e000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 474787                     /lib64/security/pam_env.so     

7f843a01e000-7f843a21d000 ---p 00003000 08:05 474787                     /lib64/security/pam_env.so     

7f843a21d000-7f843a21e000 r--p 00002000 08:05 474787                     /lib64/security/pam_env.so     

7f843a21e000-7f843a21f000 rw-p 00003000 08:05 474787                     /lib64/security/pam_env.so     

7f843a21f000-7f843a220000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 465357                     /lib64/security/pam_nologin.so 

7f843a220000-7f843a420000 ---p 00001000 08:05 465357                     /lib64/security/pam_nologin.so 

7f843a420000-7f843a421000 r--p 00001000 08:05 465357                     /lib64/security/pam_nologin.so 

7f843a421000-7f843a422000 rw-p 00002000 08:05 465357                     /lib64/security/pam_nologin.so 

7f843a422000-7f843a42c000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 479006                     /lib64/libnss_files-2.11.so    

7f843a42c000-7f843a62b000 ---p 0000a000 08:05 479006                     /lib64/libnss_files-2.11.so    

7f843a62b000-7f843a62c000 r--p 00009000 08:05 479006                     /lib64/libnss_files-2.11.so    

7f843a62c000-7f843a62d000 rw-p 0000a000 08:05 479006                     /lib64/libnss_files-2.11.so    

7f843a62d000-7f843a636000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 479032                     /lib64/libnss_nis-2.11.so      

7f843a636000-7f843a835000 ---p 00009000 08:05 479032                     /lib64/libnss_nis-2.11.so      

7f843a835000-7f843a836000 r--p 00008000 08:05 479032                     /lib64/libnss_nis-2.11.so      

7f843a836000-7f843a837000 rw-p 00009000 08:05 479032                     /lib64/libnss_nis-2.11.so      

7f843a837000-7f843a84a000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 479031                     /lib64/libnsl-2.11.so          

7f843a84a000-7f843aa49000 ---p 00013000 08:05 479031                     /lib64/libnsl-2.11.so          

7f843aa49000-7f843aa4a000 r--p 00012000 08:05 479031                     /lib64/libnsl-2.11.so          

7f843aa4a000-7f843aa4b000 rw-p 00013000 08:05 479031                     /lib64/libnsl-2.11.so          

7f843aa4b000-7f843aa4d000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                                         

7f843aa4d000-7f843aa54000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 479034                     /lib64/libnss_compat-2.11.so   

7f843aa54000-7f843ac53000 ---p 00007000 08:05 479034                     /lib64/libnss_compat-2.11.so   

7f843ac53000-7f843ac54000 r--p 00006000 08:05 479034                     /lib64/libnss_compat-2.11.so   

7f843ac54000-7f843ac55000 rw-p 00007000 08:05 479034                     /lib64/libnss_compat-2.11.so   

7f843ac55000-7f843ac5b000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 415554                     /usr/lib64/libXfixes.so.3.1.0  

7f843ac5b000-7f843ae5a000 ---p 00006000 08:05 415554                     /usr/lib64/libXfixes.so.3.1.0  

7f843ae5a000-7f843ae5b000 r--p 00005000 08:05 415554                     /usr/lib64/libXfixes.so.3.1.0  

7f843ae5b000-7f843ae5c000 rw-p 00006000 08:05 415554                     /usr/lib64/libXfixes.so.3.1.0  

7f843ae5c000-7f843ae66000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 426239                     /usr/lib64/libXrender.so.1.3.0 

7f843ae66000-7f843b065000 ---p 0000a000 08:05 426239                     /usr/lib64/libXrender.so.1.3.0 

7f843b065000-7f843b066000 r--p 00009000 08:05 426239                     /usr/lib64/libXrender.so.1.3.0 

7f843b066000-7f843b067000 rw-p 0000a000 08:05 426239                     /usr/lib64/libXrender.so.1.3.0 

7f843b067000-7f843b071000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 421787                     /usr/lib64/libXcursor.so.1.0.2 

7f843b071000-7f843b270000 ---p 0000a000 08:05 421787                     /usr/lib64/libXcursor.so.1.0.2 

7f843b270000-7f843b271000 r--p 00009000 08:05 421787                     /usr/lib64/libXcursor.so.1.0.2 

7f843b271000-7f843b272000 rw-p 0000a000 08:05 421787                     /usr/lib64/libXcursor.so.1.0.2 

7f843b272000-7f843b278000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 479009                     /lib64/librt-2.11.so           

7f843b278000-7f843b478000 ---p 00006000 08:05 479009                     /lib64/librt-2.11.so           

7f843b478000-7f843b479000 r--p 00006000 08:05 479009                     /lib64/librt-2.11.so           

7f843b479000-7f843b47a000 rw-p 00007000 08:05 479009                     /lib64/librt-2.11.so           

7f843b47a000-7f843b48f000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 478992                     /lib64/libpthread-2.11.so      

7f843b48f000-7f843b68e000 ---p 00015000 08:05 478992                     /lib64/libpthread-2.11.so      

7f843b68e000-7f843b68f000 r--p 00014000 08:05 478992                     /lib64/libpthread-2.11.so      

7f843b68f000-7f843b690000 rw-p 00015000 08:05 478992                     /lib64/libpthread-2.11.so      

7f843b690000-7f843b694000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                                         

7f843b694000-7f843b6ae000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 415859                     /usr/lib64/libxcb.so.1.1.0     

7f843b6ae000-7f843b8ad000 ---p 0001a000 08:05 415859                     /usr/lib64/libxcb.so.1.1.0     

7f843b8ad000-7f843b8ae000 r--p 00019000 08:05 415859                     /usr/lib64/libxcb.so.1.1.0     

7f843b8ae000-7f843b8af000 rw-p 0001a000 08:05 415859                     /usr/lib64/libxcb.so.1.1.0     

7f843b8af000-7f843b9e8000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 479050                     /lib64/libc-2.11.so            

7f843b9e8000-7f843bbe7000 ---p 00139000 08:05 479050                     /lib64/libc-2.11.so            

7f843bbe7000-7f843bbeb000 r--p 00138000 08:05 479050                     /lib64/libc-2.11.so            

7f843bbeb000-7f843bbec000 rw-p 0013c000 08:05 479050                     /lib64/libc-2.11.so            

7f843bbec000-7f843bbf1000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                                         

7f843bbf1000-7f843bbf3000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 479043                     /lib64/libutil-2.11.so         

7f843bbf3000-7f843bdf2000 ---p 00002000 08:05 479043                     /lib64/libutil-2.11.so         

7f843bdf2000-7f843bdf3000 r--p 00001000 08:05 479043                     /lib64/libutil-2.11.so         

7f843bdf3000-7f843bdf4000 rw-p 00002000 08:05 479043                     /lib64/libutil-2.11.so         

7f843bdf4000-7f843be33000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 394161                     /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3.5.0  

7f843be33000-7f843c033000 ---p 0003f000 08:05 394161                     /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3.5.0  

7f843c033000-7f843c034000 r--p 0003f000 08:05 394161                     /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3.5.0  

7f843c034000-7f843c035000 rw-p 00040000 08:05 394161                     /usr/lib64/libdbus-1.so.3.5.0  

7f843c035000-7f843c038000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 431409                     /usr/lib64/libck-connector.so.0.0.0

7f843c038000-7f843c237000 ---p 00003000 08:05 431409                     /usr/lib64/libck-connector.so.0.0.0

7f843c237000-7f843c238000 r--p 00002000 08:05 431409                     /usr/lib64/libck-connector.so.0.0.0

7f843c238000-7f843c239000 rw-p 00003000 08:05 431409                     /usr/lib64/libck-connector.so.0.0.0

7f843c239000-7f843c23b000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 478953                     /lib64/libdl-2.11.so               

7f843c23b000-7f843c43a000 ---p 00002000 08:05 478953                     /lib64/libdl-2.11.so               

7f843c43a000-7f843c43b000 r--p 00001000 08:05 478953                     /lib64/libdl-2.11.so               

7f843c43b000-7f843c43c000 rw-p 00002000 08:05 478953                     /lib64/libdl-2.11.so               

7f843c43c000-7f843c448000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 458946                     /lib64/libpam.so.0.82.1            

7f843c448000-7f843c647000 ---p 0000c000 08:05 458946                     /lib64/libpam.so.0.82.1            

7f843c647000-7f843c648000 r--p 0000b000 08:05 458946                     /lib64/libpam.so.0.82.1            

7f843c648000-7f843c649000 rw-p 0000c000 08:05 458946                     /lib64/libpam.so.0.82.1            

7f843c649000-7f843c64f000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 415334                     /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0       

7f843c64f000-7f843c84e000 ---p 00006000 08:05 415334                     /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0       

7f843c84e000-7f843c84f000 r--p 00005000 08:05 415334                     /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0       

7f843c84f000-7f843c850000 rw-p 00006000 08:05 415334                     /usr/lib64/libXdmcp.so.6.0.0       

7f843c850000-7f843c852000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 415098                     /usr/lib64/libXau.so.6.0.0         

7f843c852000-7f843ca51000 ---p 00002000 08:05 415098                     /usr/lib64/libXau.so.6.0.0         

7f843ca51000-7f843ca52000 r--p 00001000 08:05 415098                     /usr/lib64/libXau.so.6.0.0         

7f843ca52000-7f843ca53000 rw-p 00002000 08:05 415098                     /usr/lib64/libXau.so.6.0.0         

7f843ca53000-7f843cb99000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 443444                     /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6.3.0         

7f843cb99000-7f843cd99000 ---p 00146000 08:05 443444                     /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6.3.0         

7f843cd99000-7f843cd9a000 r--p 00146000 08:05 443444                     /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6.3.0         

7f843cd9a000-7f843cd9f000 rw-p 00147000 08:05 443444                     /usr/lib64/libX11.so.6.3.0         

7f843cd9f000-7f843cdb9000 r-xp 00000000 08:05 479049                     /lib64/ld-2.11.so                  

7f843cf98000-7f843cf9e000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                                             

7f843cfb6000-7f843cfb9000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                                             

7f843cfb9000-7f843cfba000 r--p 0001a000 08:05 479049                     /lib64/ld-2.11.so                  

7f843cfba000-7f843cfbb000 rw-p 0001b000 08:05 479049                     /lib64/ld-2.11.so                  

7f843cfbb000-7f843cfbc000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                                                             

7ffffa398000-7ffffa3ad000 rw-p 00000000 00:00 0                          [stack]                            

7ffffa3ff000-7ffffa400000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0                          [vdso]

ffffffffff600000-ffffffffff601000 r-xp 00000000 00:00 0                  [vsyscall]

```

----------

## no4b

Może pomoże taka informacja, że wszystko jest OK, jeśli restart czy halt wykonam z KDM przed zalogowaniem. Sugeruje to, że problem może być w okolicach PAM.

----------

